# Slick Trick



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

Could anyone tell me where I can purchase Slick Trick broadheads in St.Clair county. Thanks


----------



## 405winchester (Jan 1, 2006)

You might try 
* Bowmans Outdoor Sports *

* 5936 van **** Rd
Brown City, MI 48416
810-346-8500*

They might have them


----------



## Sixgun (Aug 24, 2008)

You might try The Hock Shop on Military in Port Huron. Also look into Bullets and Broadheads on Wadhams Road (I don't remember the Township).

I'd call both. That's definately cheaper than driving!

Ray


----------



## retiredsailor (Feb 25, 2007)

Got mine at the Hock Shop on Military St. They cut an awesome hole! And leave a bloodtrail easy to follow.


----------



## Jackson Bowner (Mar 13, 2008)

I ordered two packages of Slick Tricks this summer and dummie me, I ordered 125 grain instead of 100 grain that I shoot. So I am looking to sell these because I will never use them. There are three complete broadheads in each package so there are 6 total broadheads that are brand new and never been opened. They are the 125 grain magnum 4 blade 1 1/8" blade. $50 + $5 shipping. I am not on here much so if interested, please email me at [email protected]


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

Hog Wild Archery, has all there different models.


----------



## Sabre03 (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm no help to you in regards to finding them, But you will love them


----------



## bowhunting48060 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hock Shop...


----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks guys. Found them at the Hock shop.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

a guy i just bought a bow from kicked in some slick tricks with the deal.... i haven't used them, but it seems like they have a following of some sorts, so maybe i'll give em a whirl.


----------



## ishot3bucks (Dec 30, 2006)

I shot a turkey with my slick tricks!! They fly just like my field tips!!


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

I love them and don't think I'll ever switch again, I have killed 4 or 5 deer so far with them and there awesome. This year I killed two with the same head but will replace the blades before putting it back on another arrow as they are dull after 2 deer.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i should say, i got the 100gr grizz tricks with the bow.... won't shoot them during season until next year though.


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

I've always used mechanicals. Last year, Howard at Hog Wild talked me into the Slick Tricks. No deer last year with them, but they flew just like my field points, so I stuck with them. Sunday, I finally got the chance to use them. 30 yds, hit one shoulder blade and blew right through a good sized doe. She ran about 80 yds before dropping. Not sure on the blood trail, since I walked right up to her, didn't need to track, and since it was in the evening I didn't have time to mess around. I'm shooting a Bowtech Extreme VFT pulling 60#. Gotta say I'm pretty darn impressed.

Oh, and I pulled the blades, touched them up on my Lansky sharpener, and cut myself testing their sharpness. Went back in the quiver to hopefully drop #2.


----------

